# SnoWolf dealer looking to network with plow and spreader dealers.



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi my Name is Brian and I own a company The Natural Landscape Supply; Our company was the largest Kage dealer from 2008-2012 before we switched to SnowWolf. We are looking to trade our products or establish sub dealers with other suppliers. I believe this could be an oppurtunity for each party to diversify our offerings and utilize our buying power. We have an extensive invetory on the ground and are looking to exchange our stock for your stock. We are particuarly interested in V-plows and poly spreaders for pickup trucks. If anyone has any interest or knows someone who might be interested please let us know. I can be reached at 774-244-1062


----------

